# Hay prices have taken a tumble in Colorado. Have your hay prices changed



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The last 2-3 years we were getting from $9-$11 a small bale for grass hay and $120-$140 for a 3x3 bale. This year grass smalls are $5-$7, but I've seen it selling for less. I'm having a hard time moving 3x3 bales of grass at $95. We had so much rain this spring that people's pastures that are normally brown by the 1st of June have grown to 2 feet high. I've seen people cut and bale their small acreages that I've never seen cut. Lots of really cheapy hay out there for sale too. $3. $4. From those small acreage owners that don't know any better. Alfalfa is still holding it's price. Mostly because there isn't any extra alfalfa around as people don't have alfalfa just growing in pastures.

2nd and 3rd cuttings of grass should sell better because it doesn't have any stems or seedheads and those that don't irrigate never can get a 2nd cutting. Plus it's getting hot now.

What is your market doing?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Grass and any rained on hay or over mature hay is down some. Its running about $125 to $150 / ton for the better stuff and less for the junk. Top quality alfalfa is holding steady to rising higher. $250 - $325 / ton is catching that.

There is a lot of hay out there. More yield than I have seen in a long time. But there has been very little top quality hay put up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Same as always, low prices. 45 lb 2 ties - I moved to 3.25$ dumped or picked out of field, 3.50 delivered locally from field, 4$ put in their mow. Prices go up 0.50$ if it has to come out of my barn. I'm about the highest price around.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Yields are down in our area, my phone has been ringing off the hook but I don't have much to sell. I would say prices are up some, everything here is by the bale.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Just sold my 1st cutting alf that laid on the ground in the rain for 3 weeks and then was raked again, dried out and then baled for $85/ton and was happy to get that much.

Some of the neighbors are trying to get $100/ton and are not moving any hay. This is for pretty rough hay, no mold though. My thoughts were to lower the price enough that it would sell quick and I wouldn't have to sit on it.

It is pretty ugly around the area. There won't be any premium 1st cutting this year.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Hay is everywhere down here. More hay than cattle. 
Good round bales-50-60 a bale
Horse square- 6-7
Cow square 4.50-6

What is OG and alfalfa mixed big squares bringing in the Midwest? 
I'm sure we will be buying a few loads


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is this really a plummet or a return to sanity?


----------



## tarrquinn (Jul 5, 2014)

this may make unpleasant reading for you guys but i just advertised my 1st cut hay at$ 15.50 ,50lb bale 2nd grade lucerne ooops alfalfa (which is still standing in paddock) and had 2 stop taking orders as demand was through roof .... been selling milk at 53 cents a quat for years losing $hand over fist ... may finally w

have a win


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Holding steady. It was very, very difficult to harvest first cut here. Frequent and often heavy rains hit everyone pretty hard. Even chopping a day after cutting was meant dragging trucks thru the field to get them to the roads. Many are just now baling first cut at the Fourth of July, so even if it doesn't get washed the quality is long gone. I am hearing $250-$280 for dairy hay and baleage.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Rock Valley hay auction must have been down a little July 3. Guy I feed cattle for bought 4 semi loads, highest price load was alfalfa in large squares, around 100 per ton. I assume it wasn't top quality. Other 3 loads were large round grass, 70ish per ton.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Got $265 for a load of big squares of second cutting alfalfa that I cut Tuesday and baled yesterday. Not great but needed to keep cash moving. First cutting that I did get up as dry hay will stay here for the dry cows.

The second cutting I've been able to do has been the only good quality hay my custom baler has put up this year. He said some alfalfa he baled couple weeks ago for another customer was so rank, it will be used as bedding.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

That's supposed to read $265, not 165.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> That's supposed to read $265, not 165.


Fixed it for ya. 

There is a edit button on bottom of your posts to edit it.For mods anyway.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Alas, I am not a moderator.... Oh woe is me....  But I found the edit button anyway!!!!! It's a sneaky little bugger.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Selling 1st crop grass hay, delivered or stored, for $275.00 per ton (50 - 40 lb bales to the ton).

2nd crop will be $325.00 per ton.

I do deduct 50 cents per bale if customer unloads the wagons.

Dave


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you actually sell it by the ton? Didn't know anyone does that up here.

I"m bumping price this year. 5 off the wagon, 5.5 if I drive the wagon to your place and 6.50 out of the barn that's 1st crop, I"ll figure out 2nd when it gets here.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dill said:


> Do you actually sell it by the ton? Didn't know anyone does that up here.
> I"m bumping price this year. 5 off the wagon, 5.5 if I drive the wagon to your place and 6.50 out of the barn that's 1st crop, I"ll figure out 2nd when it gets here.


3.75 out of the wagon here, 4 if I drive the wagon and 4.25 out of the barn.

I've been pushing for out of the wagon for most of my customers, Just to much time and labor to stack it.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

No Dill, I sell by the bale, same as everybody else! 

I figure my bales average 40b lbs, so I just did the math for those that sell by the ton! 

Dave


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I push as much out of the wagon as I can. But I have to say I'm down to the last 20 bales of last year's in the barn and it was darn nice to sell all winter.

Plus these are magic hands, they add a buck everytime they touch a bale.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dill said:


> I push as much out of the wagon as I can. But I have to say I'm down to the last 20 bales of last year's in the barn and it was darn nice to sell all winter.
> Plus these are magic hands, they add a buck everytime they touch a bale.


Funny you point this out! The wifes telling me we need more smalls in the barn. I keep seeking them off the wagon....


----------



## Tjim (Feb 23, 2014)

We just sold all our first for dairy for $285. A bit weedy but excellent test. Had a commitment on some pretty gnarly new cut for $200. Just finished putting down a nice second.


----------



## Amelia Farms (May 16, 2012)

Sold out last 300 bales of first cut orchard grass yesterday. Best price I have ever gotten, $7.00/ bale out of the barn, 50-60 lb small squares.

We have not had a drop of rain in 21 days, so no telling when we will be able to cut again.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most if not all first cutting around here is either rained on or mature, haven't paid much attention to the markets lately. Had sold all the first cutting I could get made dry a month ago.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I usually don't even advertise till February. About halfway through first and its really starting to go down fast now. I have some that I'm going to try to sell out of the field this year. My handling costs are about a dollar per small square so I'll take it off and see what moves.


----------

